# Abereiddi - Porthgain, Pembrokeshire - August 2013 - Pic Heavy!



## jhluxton (Sep 26, 2013)

Porthgain and Abereiddi are two fascinating villages on the Pembrokeshire Coast full of interest for those interested in abandoned industries and transport infrastructure.

Porthgain boasts a very interesting harbour which is dominated by - massive brick built stone storage hoppers which once served the Penclegyr Quarry to which Porthgain was linked by railway. 
There is a former slate quarry an abandoned brickworks whose bricks were made, not of clay but of slate waste. Only one substantive building of the brickworks remains – The Shed – which is now a seafood bistro and bar. The village also boasts an old traditional pub, “The Sloop” and a row of Quarrymen’s Cottages. 

Until the 1930s the Portgain Harbour was a hive of activity with regular calls by vessels of the United Stone Firms Ltd, removing the Penclegyr Quarry roadstone, today the harbour is home to fishing boats.
An interesting walk can be made along the old railway to Penclegyr Quarry overlooking the Irish Sea, remains of various buildings can be seen including the former weighbridge, workshops etc. The odd sleeper is still visible and a length of rail which is in the upper level of Penclegyr Quarry.

Near Porthgain is Abereiddi which was once linked to to Porthgain 2 miles away by the Abereiddi Tramway. Abereddi boasted a slate quarry very close to the sea.

When Abereiddi Slate Quarry closed in the early 20th Century an attempt was made to blast through the rock separating the quarry from the Irish Sea to convert the former quarry into a harbour for small craft. 
The harbour conversion wasn't successful but it flooded the 100ft deep quarry which is now popular with divers and those who go "Coasteering".

For anyone interested in the Industrial Archaeology of Ports and their associated industries these two locations are really worth visiting. It took me many years to get round to visiting these locations after becoming aware of their diversity of industrial remains - but I am glad I did and intend to return next year for a further exploration.

Below is a selection of the photos I took during a visit in August 2013. For more pictures visit my SmugMug page at:

http://jhlphotography.smugmug.com/Industrial-Archaeology/Industrial-Archaeology-of-Aber

PORTHGAIN HARBOUR, RAILWAY, BRICKWORKS, SLATE & STONE QUARRIES

Porthgain Harbour - Note the brick storage bins for the road stone









Remains of the stone crushing plant can be seen on the hillside above the storage bins in this view:




Closeup of the former stone crushing plant:




Reconstruction of what Porthgain Looked like in its industrial Heyday




View east - showing the last substantive remains of the brickworks - "The Shed"




View down to the harbour from the cliff top




Traces of sleepers from the Porthgain Railway which linked Porthgain to the Penglegry Quarry




View along the railway track bed which was on two levels. On the left the track in the cutting led to the upper quarry, that on the right to the workshops and the incline down to the lower quarry




Quarry Stores and Workshops








Compressor footings




Incline to lower quarry




Lower Quarry - right - Upper Quarry left




Winding Engine House remains on lower quarry incline




Rail remains in the upper quarry




Some artwork in the quarry constructed from Porthgain Brick and Penclegyr Roadstone




Porthgain Railway weighbridge




Porthgain Railway locomotive shed




Porthgain Slate Quarry




Quarrymen's Houses - Porthgain Village




The Shed - remains only major remains of the Brickworks




Former Stone Company Offices now a craft shop




ABEREIDDI


Quarrymen's Cottage remains









Abereiddi Quarry Explosive Magazine




Abereiddi Quarry - Known as The Blue Lagoon




Remains of the quarry winding house. Also visible a look out tower on the headland not connected with the quarry.





General view of the quarry


----------



## gingrove (Sep 27, 2013)

I remember visiting this place about 25 years ago on a family holiday but I could not remember where it was or what it was called! Your photos did a great job of reminding me and telling the history that I never knew in the first place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice photos.

Went there this summer hoping to get a few photos but the place was heaving and I gave up.

Tried to get round the back of the hoppers but too dangerous.


----------



## jhluxton (Sep 28, 2013)

borntobemild said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Went there this summer hoping to get a few photos but the place was heaving and I gave up.
> 
> Tried to get round the back of the hoppers but too dangerous.



Was busy when when I was there, when I came back from wandering I found my car blocked in fore and aft. Had to wait half an hour until someone came back to their car to get out of the car park! Next time I go I will choose my parking location with greater care.

John


----------



## jhluxton (Sep 28, 2013)

gingrove said:


> I remember visiting this place about 25 years ago on a family holiday but I could not remember where it was or what it was called! Your photos did a great job of reminding me and telling the history that I never knew in the first place. Thanks for posting.



There is an interesting book available locally and I think on the web " Porthgain and Abereiddi a Century of industry" by Peter Davies which gives a good background to the development of the industries and harbour. Worth having if you visit the place again price £4.99


----------



## empirewindrush (Sep 28, 2013)

The quarrys also know as ''blue lagoon '' ?? I've jumped that


----------

